# NORTH AMERICA | Rail Accidents



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*A list of the most deadly US train accidents in past century *
By The Associated Press 
13 September 2008

Some deadly U.S. railroad accidents over the past century:

-- Jan. 26, 2005: A Metrolink train struck a gasoline-soaked SUV parked on the railroad tracks in Glendale, Calif., and struck another train, killing 11 and injuring 180.

-- Jan. 6, 2005: A Norfolk Southern train crashed into parked railroad cars near Graniteville, S.C., killing nine people and injuring 250.

-- March 15, 1999: An Amtrak train hit a truck and derailed near Bourbonnais, Ill., killing 11 people and injuring more than 100.

-- Feb. 16, 1996: Amtrak's Capitol Limited and a Maryland commuter train collided in Silver Spring, Md., killing all three crew members and eight passengers on the commuter train.

-- Sept. 22, 1993: Amtrak's Sunset Limited jumped the rails on a weakened bridge that had been rammed by barge minutes earlier. The train plunged into a bayou near Mobile, Ala., killing 47 people.

-- Jan. 4, 1987: An engineer drove three linked Conrail engines through a closed track switch and into the path of Amtrak train near Chase, Md., killing 16 and injuring 175.

-- Oct. 30, 1972: Two Illinois Central commuter trains collided during morning rush hour in Chicago, killing 45 and injuring more than 200.

-- June 10, 1971: An Amtrak train derailed near Salem, Ill., killing 10 and injuring 94.

-- Feb. 6, 1951: A Pennsylvania Railroad commuter train plunged through a temporary overpass in Woodbridge, N.J., killing 85.

-- Nov. 22, 1950: A Long Island Rail Road commuter train crashed into the rear of another in New York City, killing 79.

-- Dec. 16, 1943: Two Atlantic Coast Line trains derailed near Rennert, N.C., killing 72.

-- Nov. 1, 1918: A New York subway train derailed in a tunnel in Brooklyn, killing 92.

-- July 9, 1918: A two-train collision near Nashville, Tenn. killed 101.

-- March 1, 1910: Two trains were swept into canyon by an avalanche in Wellington, Wash., killing 96.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

The most recent one (23 dead) is fairly serious by any standard.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

unfortunately its up to 26 dead.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2010)




----------

